# Power Door Lock Switch



## MatriXGT (Nov 13, 2007)

Well I've searched through the site and can't seem to find a problem similar to mine, so lets see what I can find by posting my problem.

Issue: The power door lock switch doesn't work on either the driver's or passenger's side. What does happen is the odd time you can hear the click of the relay but that's it. When driving, if I unlock the passenger's side door manually, for some reason it will automatically lock again. This will not happen w/ the driver's side. Also, sometimes it will lock, but that's all the switch will do. Then sometimes it won't work at all.

Simply put, the switch does not work inside the car.

What DOES work is the automatic lock & unlock mechanism using the key on the outside of the car, and using the key fob also works as well to lock & unlock the car.

This recently started happening after a hard rainfall, as I've seem some posts referring to rain.

1) Where is the relay located for the door locks?

2) Would it be the switch that's an issue since other forms of locking & unlocking work?

Any help and suggestions are greatly appreciated!

-= ReSpEcT =-


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I think you've pretty much eliminated everything but the driver's side door switch and the wiring.


----------

